# 189 Visa - IELTS Doubt



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello guyz,

I am applying for Aus PR (Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)) as primary applicant and my wife will be second applicant (dependent).

I am preparing for IELTS now. Does my wife as secondary applicant (dependent) need to appear for IELTS exam ? (She is a doctor by profession.)

Thanks.


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

Cool buddy,

If you look into other threads related to IELTS, It clarifies that either your spouse need to provide a letter from the university/college stating medium of learning was in ENGLISH or get IELTS cleared with individual band score of 4.5. One thing, if she anyways thinking of appearing IELTS sooner or later, appearing in INDIA would be a much better option. But decision is yours!

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012, IELTS OB:7.5


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

It is not 4.5 each it is 4.5 overall u can read attach document page number 16

regards


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello guyz,
> 
> I am applying for Aus PR (Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)) as primary applicant and my wife will be second applicant (dependent).
> 
> ...


If she can arrange a letter from college/university stating that her medium of instruction was English throughout the duration of the course, that would suffice the requirement.

I did the same for my wife.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

it is pretty confusing because British Council will print an overall band score on the test which is the average of the four sections. 

DIAC on the other hand mixes average and minimum band scores to calculate the English proficiency. The DIAC levels are: 

Functional: 4.5 average ("overall") score
Competent: band score of at least 6 on each of the four components
Proficient: band score of at least 7 on each of the four components
Superior: band score of at least 8 on each of the four components

Sources: Points Test - English Language Ability and Functional English which states:



> Proof that confirms a person's ability to communicate in [Functional] English includes:
> * an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) *average score* of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)


----------



## litstar (Jan 22, 2013)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello guyz,
> 
> I am applying for Aus PR (Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)) as primary applicant and my wife will be second applicant (dependent).
> 
> ...


as she is a doctor, she can choose either IELTS or OET, both acceptable.


----------



## Ankur9393 (Jan 30, 2013)

*IELTS - Subclass 189*

Hi,

I am seeking to apply for migration under subclass 189.

Can you please let me know which module I need to appear for Academic or General.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello guyz,
> 
> I am applying for Aus PR (Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)) as primary applicant and my wife will be second applicant (dependent).
> 
> ...


If you are planning to claim points for her, then she must do IELTS assuming that English is not her mother tongue. Otherwise, she will only need to prove functional English when you make the visa application (after invitation) or later when your CO asks for it. A letter from her Uni stating the medium of instruction was English will be sufficient for that.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ankur9393 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am seeking to apply for migration under subclass 189.
> 
> Can you please let me know which module I need to appear for Academic or General.


General unless your assessing authority requires you to take the Academic test.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> If she can arrange a letter from college/university stating that her medium of instruction was English throughout the duration of the course, that would suffice the requirement.
> 
> I did the same for my wife.


Pls if you can elaborate more on this. I am applying for PR and will include my wife as dependant. A bit worried about the IELTS part


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Pls if you can elaborate more on this. I am applying for PR and will include my wife as dependant. A bit worried about the IELTS part


No need to worry mate!
Since your wife is a doctore, her medium of instruction must be English. 
In such cases Univ or college can issue a letter on their letter head with college stamp, stating that your wife ...(name)with Roll no. ...was a student of college ...(name) from ... to ... and passed out in year...... Her medium of instruction was English for the entire duration of course. The letter is being issued at her request

That's it! and in such case only you will have to appear for IELTS(General only, unless your profession requires Academic)

Hope this clarifies!


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

can anyone confirm if spouse has to take the ielts or not?
if medium of instruction is english?


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Guys Some desperate help needed.

I have a suitable skills assessment with a family sponsor using 489 visa. I have work experience but it is not post qualified but the system has picked it as 5 points. I am wondering how it moves forward now, I am suppose to submit my application soon but I do not want to claim those 5 points even without it I have 65 points but I am worried CO will reject it please help!!!


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi I am in a huge predicament. I have successfully completed my ACCA assessment but my agent highlighted it as a other qualification as 10 points. He says it is up to the case officer to award 15 points so to be safe he applied for 10 points and my application was picked has anyone else been in this situation. Please help me its really causing me alot of heart ache


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Pls if you can elaborate more on this. I am applying for PR and will include my wife as dependant. A bit worried about the IELTS part


There are options.. 
you can check DIAC functional English page for all the options!
Best of luck!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sunny81 said:


> can anyone confirm if spouse has to take the ielts or not?
> if medium of instruction is english?


have not you been reading this couple of pages?


----------



## johnsmit (Aug 21, 2015)

*Spouse points*



Nurse said:


> If you are planning to claim points for her, then she must do IELTS assuming that English is not her mother tongue. Otherwise, she will only need to prove functional English when you make the visa application (after invitation) or later when your CO asks for it. A letter from her Uni stating the medium of instruction was English will be sufficient for that.


I am planning to apply PR for my wife as primary applicant. She has scored 6.5 overall and my query is can we claim 5 points for spouse if we are applying as a couple?
Please advise.


----------

